# Spinoff: Difference between Naan and Paratha



## velochic (Dec 21, 2005)

GB's thread had me thinking about the different breads of India.  I understand that it's partly regionalism, but I couldn't get a straight answer from my internet searches on the difference between paratha and naan.  Is it the leavening?  I know you can fill either one, although the recipes I found often had you filling paratha with vegetables and naan with things like garlic and paneer.  Just wondering if anyone had a definitive answer as to the difference between these yummy breads.  We have a middle eastern/indian/other parts of the world grocery nearby and they carry paratha, but not naan.  I'm not a breadmaker, so I'd never make my own.


----------



## velochic (Dec 25, 2005)

Finally got an answer from an Indian friend if mine.  For anyone who wants to know, according to Madhavi (an Indian friend of mine that moved to the US when she was 2 years old), the main difference is that paratha is made with whole wheat flour and naan, white flour.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info, velo!


----------

